# Thread algae



## fishbro (24 Apr 2019)

Hi guys, does this look like thread algae? It's definitely not stag horn as it isn't branching, just really long single strands that are growing quickly.

I recently replaced my gravel substrate for tropica soil and the crypts are melting at the moment (presume due to parameter changes caused by the soil), so perhaps the rotting leaves are fuelling this algae growth? I'm trying to remove as much as I can, though there isn't going to be much left at this rate lol


----------



## Something Fishy (24 Apr 2019)

fishbro said:


> Hi guys, does this look like thread algae? It's definitely not stag horn as it isn't branching, just really long single strands that are growing quickly.
> 
> I recently replaced my gravel substrate for tropica soil and the crypts are melting at the moment (presume due to parameter changes caused by the soil), so perhaps the rotting leaves are fuelling this algae growth? I'm trying to remove as much as I can, though there isn't going to be much left at this rate lol



Got a fair bit on my decaying leaf matter too pal after disturbing soil too it makes things much much worse.

I used a Glut spray 50:50 mix on the affected plants directly and left them 5 mins then filled the tank to help wipe it out and it went a reddish colour.

Keeping up water changes made mine go down and have Amano or similar algae cleanup to help break it down.

I am hoping new leaf growth will help and I can take out the dying gradually and replace any leaves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro (25 Apr 2019)

Something Fishy said:


> Got a fair bit on my decaying leaf matter too pal after disturbing soil too it makes things much much worse.
> 
> I used a Glut spray 50:50 mix on the affected plants directly and left them 5 mins then filled the tank to help wipe it out and it went a reddish colour.
> 
> ...



Reassuring to know I'm not the only one! I went from 6-7mm gravel only to tropical soil only and that has really knocked everything out of sync, just hoping the crypts recover.

Going to try the glut spray advice. I try to avoid chemicals these days, but sometimes you have to do what you have to do  

I have about 25 Amano shrimp in this 200L tank, so I think I need to get some more. Also thinking of getting a SAE, but they grow pretty big and all my fish are little guys.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Apr 2019)

Hi all, 





fishbro said:


> It's definitely not stag horn as it isn't branching


Even without branching It looks like Stagshorn (_Compsopogon _sp.).  If it is grey in colour and physically robust filaments? It is definitely Stagshorn. Green Thread Algae are much more green and a lot finer in texture. 





fishbro said:


> I recently replaced my gravel substrate for tropica soil and the crypts are melting at the moment (presume due to parameter changes caused by the soil), so perhaps the rotting leaves are fuelling this algae growth?


I'd associate Stagshorn with higher levels of organic matter than normal. I'd definitely give the filter media a clean.

Have a look at <"129L shallow cube">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (25 Apr 2019)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## fishbro (26 Apr 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Even without branching It looks like Stagshorn (_Compsopogon _sp.).  If it is grey in colour and physically robust filaments? It is definitely Stagshorn. Green Thread Algae are much more green and a lot finer in texture. I'd associate Stagshorn with higher levels of organic matter than normal. I'd definitely give the filter media a clean.
> 
> Have a look at <"129L shallow cube">.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hmm I wasn't sure if it could be stag horn without branching! I have been cleaning my filter every 2 weeks recently, it's never really that dirty. I guess it's just down to the recent substrate change (it's triggered crypt melt so I guess that is making it worse!)


----------



## dw1305 (27 Apr 2019)

Hi all,





fishbro said:


> I guess it's just down to the recent substrate change (it's triggered crypt melt so I guess that is making it worse!)


It isn't an algae I see very often. A couple of times it has appeared on the ends of some old Java fern leaves, I've ignored it, it has never spread, and then after a while the leaves have sensesced and it has gone again. 

I don't know why it appeared, or why it didn't spread. Certainly one of the times I'd been a bit lax with filter maintenance and the hoses were "gungy". 

cheers Darrel


----------

